# Aztec Fragrance Oils for Soap



## Miz Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with their fo's? They're located in Knoxville TN and I'll be very close this summer and could pick up my order. Also, their prices are excellent.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, I have ordered from them a few times and would again. Good prices, good service, good product.  Some of their FOs are a little light, but I primarily HP so I use about half the maximum amount. I LOVE their warm vanilla sugar (NOT light!).


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you. Because their prices are so good and I can pick-up my order while in Maryville TN, I'm going to order in 1lb bottles.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 31, 2014)

The last time I ordered from them that's what I did, too. Bought 6 - 1lb bottles and have been very happy.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 31, 2014)

I CPRT so will use the 1oz sizes for 1lb batches or lotion bars. Shipping costs are so prohibitive to Canada and there are size constraints in shipping across the border, this is going to be great.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 3, 2014)

I live about 45 minutes from Knoxville. I use a lot of them. Yep, some are light and some may not work well in CP. But just about every supplier is going to have some FOs that just don't work well/behave in soap. I love their Blackberry (but not the Blackberry Sage), and Sweetheart is a very nice and light scent. Sugar Cookie is so hardcore sweet vanilla. Their Drakkar type though, fades, even in HP.


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 3, 2014)

If you're traveling with a big truck, you could also head to Nashville and pick up from Nashville Wraps and Specialty Bottle (provided you don't have other suppliers for less.  I think SKS is a bit cheaper, but I was driving past Specialty Bottle)


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 4, 2014)

VanessaP said:


> I live about 45 minutes from Knoxville. I use a lot of them. Yep, some are light and some may not work well in CP. But just about every supplier is going to have some FOs that just don't work well/behave in soap. I love their Blackberry (but not the Blackberry Sage), and Sweetheart is a very nice and light scent. Sugar Cookie is so hardcore sweet vanilla. Their Drakkar type though, fades, even in HP.



We travel in a wee Chevy HHR and have carry instruments plus bedding. I have to be able to fit boxes in and amongst the stuff. :-D


----------



## jcatblum (Feb 5, 2014)

I really like their FO. When I got the email for Bombshell at $11 a lb I started a shopping cart for my next order. Think I looked at ordering a lb of bombshell from another supplier last yr & it was $36 a lb.


----------

